# Handrail wreath update



## richarnold (19 Aug 2012)

Hi folks, sorry about the delay in updating about this topic, but i have been flat out making wreaths for about 3 weeks now. initionaly the company wanted 3 pairs of the complex turns, and maybe a couple more curves. well at the moment I'm about to start wreath number 34!!!!. For those of you who wanted a bit more info on how i went about forming the wreaths, i hope these images help
The first stage was to sink the metal base rail into a suitable block of oak.




. 
The bulk of the wreath was then removed on the bandsaw, and then leveled with the metal to give a reference surface to mark the overall dimentions of the handrail section from. A small section of handrail was then screwed to both ends to give a guide to the shaping of the wreath.







.
As much waste as possible was then removed with the aid of a spokeshave, and various chisels.
Two rebates were then formed by using a combination of a cutting gage, small beveled edged chisel, and the two curved rebate planes. next the cove to the underside was worked with gouges, and the small round moulding plane.
The square section between the rebates was then worked int a small raised bead with the use of a violin plane, small hollow, and finally a small scraper made from a broken piece of hacksaw blade




The top profile was cut with a large, flat gouge, and finished with the violin plane, and scrapers.



.
Here are most of the tools used to make the wreath, layed out on the bench


----------



## Racers (19 Aug 2012)

Hi, Richard

Wow nice work, and some nice tools as well, I am suprised you need so few.


Pete


----------



## MickCheese (19 Aug 2012)

Fantastic work.

34! I bet you are getting a bit sick of them now.

Really impressed.

Mick


----------



## Richard T (19 Aug 2012)

34 .... I'm guessing that around the 10 mark, the 'knack' kicked in.  

Good to see that vice again. I'm surprised no one has noticed or asked ... this is also known as missing Alf; I'm sure she would have picked right up on it. 
I'm still mulling it over - the possibilities of forged over cast:







- maybe with some extra milling ...


----------



## richarnold (19 Aug 2012)

Hi Richard. someone told me the other day that this was called a parrot vice. I just googled it and lo and behold this came up.http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rc=froogle.
Got to be worth the money. Bill carter kindley gave me mine many years ago, and you would not believe how useful it has been over the years. Up till now i could only find the odd mention of them in the states, it's great to see they are now available over here


----------



## jimi43 (19 Aug 2012)

Lovely work and a superbly illustrated "how to" guide...for when I get the keys to the mansion of course! :wink: 

It's this sort of artistry that makes you want to go out and remodel your house to include a sweeping staircase and mezzanine floor!!

Cheers my friend.

Oh...and the "much altered" Gabriel is performing BEAUTIFULLY...along with all the others. I got a No.6 round tonight...so I am well on my way to the 64!

Now...the Kenyon saws...mmmm #-o 

Jim


----------



## AndyT (20 Aug 2012)

I'm even more impressed by this work having seen one of them in the flesh, but *34!! * Do let us know when it's finished - never mind the clothes on sale, I shall be visiting that shop just to see the staircases!

I'm imagining something like this...


----------



## condeesteso (21 Aug 2012)

Agree Andy - we saw one in progress at Mac a few weeks ago. I was impressed by the few tools used also, and the innovative / intuitive selection of tools for each stage.
That Axi Parrot vice looks a bit of a bargain also - wonder if it really locks up well? An affordable alternative to the pattern-makers vice maybe.


----------



## AndyT (21 Aug 2012)

condeesteso":21c7cm0p said:


> That Axi Parrot vice looks a bit of a bargain also - wonder if it really locks up well? An affordable alternative to the pattern-makers vice maybe.




There's some more info on this recent thread which I guess some people missed!

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/parrot-vice-t63015.html
I'm adding one to my next Axi order.


----------



## AndyT (14 Sep 2012)

I hope Richard won't mind if I point out that the new shop that he's been busy making handrails for is now open:






and whatever your opinion of the clothes, I am sure you will all agree that the staircases look absolutely wonderful!!

Lots more flashy videos and suchlike here: http://uk.burberry.com/store/experiences/regent-street/#/flagship/1


----------



## Blister (14 Sep 2012)

:shock: :shock: 

Once again my gob is smacked 

I will never be a true craftsman #-o 

Very well done =D> it looks lovely


----------



## richarnold (14 Sep 2012)

Thanks for that Andy. I hadn't seen any images of the finished job. I finally finished the last wreath yesterday, and i cant say i was sorry, but now I've seen the finished article it somehow makes it all worth it. Just hope they pay me now!!!


----------



## condeesteso (14 Sep 2012)

Richard, very well done. It's always good to see the work finished and in-situ I think. And what a place to find it... a really great expression of contemporary/classic interior. And Burberry above the door. Fine work has found its rightful place.


----------



## AndyT (14 Sep 2012)

If you don't mind a 283Mb download, the press office section has a nice video showing the craftsmanship of the re-fit, which is really impressive stuff (even if there is only a tiny clip of handrail fitting!) 

Whatever one might think of the clothes or the company, they really know how to fit out a flagship store!

http://assets.static.burberry.com/presskits//regent-street-collection/downloads/craftsmanship.zip


----------



## Harbo (14 Sep 2012)

Superb craftsmanship!

Rod


----------



## houtslager (14 Sep 2012)

yes mate = your a dying breed - a true craftsman - 
I'd take my hat off to you if I was wearing it.

Karl


----------



## tim burr (15 Sep 2012)

Wow, what a small world!

The company I work for produced all the oak joinery at the Regent St Burberry shop and I'm currently foreman at the Knightsbridge store installation. They really are going to be some fantastic looking places when finished.

Nice work Richard


----------

